# I got a new baby today



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

She is 3.5 years old and just finished weaning her last litter (11 weeks old) a few weeks ago. She is super sweet, gorgeous and getting used to our home and us and Stuart. She just went into her crate to go to sleep....its been a long day. I am so happy and also have a little sadness in my heart missing Shiva, but Reina is making our home and my heart feel complete again. :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: 

Here are a few shots snapped with the phone, sorry for the lack of quality:
[attachment=45710:IMG00184_resized.jpg]
[attachment=45711:IMG00185_resized.jpg]
[attachment=45708:IMG00186_resized.jpg]


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Awwww...she is a real beaut! She reminds me a lot of my Babygirl! She's a real lucky girl to have such loving parent!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww she is sooo adorable! Congrats!! :aktion033: 
I'm just curious, how much does she weigh? She looks so tiny compared to your husband! 
Where did you get her from?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she is precious!!!! Such a sweet little face!! Congrats Tami!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats , Tami!!!! arty: Reina is gorgeous!!!! :wub: She has such a sweet lil face!!! :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Tami! WOW! My first reaction was shock! I didn't know you were even looking - well, who isn't ALWAYS looking ... but oh heck, you know what I mean! And then *HAPPINESS*! :wub: 

Reina is a beauty!! :wub: Congratulations! I know you wouldn't have made this decision lightly! I hope you all have many, MANY happy years together!!! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She has a beautiful face........you've got a winner there!!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

OH Tami!!!!! Congratulations - she is darling! What a sweet face! :wub: :wub: 

So, so happy for you!

You are going to have a wonderful holiday with that beautiful girl and Stuart!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awww! She is beautiful!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations! She is adorable. :wub: And, yes, we need more details. Were you actively looking for another? Where did you find this precious girl?

Linda


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Thank you all sooo much, you know how much this means to me. I have been looking since September.....taking my time. When I mentioned to Kathy Sanguinet (Ragtak Maltese) that we were also interested in a retiree, she said that Reina was ours if we wanted her. She is just so cute, super sweet personality and a champion, I am so happy to be able to give her a loving and spoiled pet home.

We are still seriously considering adding a female puppy, but not until late Feb/early March timeframe. We want to give Reina and Stuart time to adjust. 

Reina is 4 pounds soaking wet. I can't believe she free-whelped 3 puppies each litter (2)! Stuart is 4.75 and looks huge next to her, but he is mostly hair, lol. 

Thank you again for the well-wishes, I think we are going to have a much happier Christmas than I anticipated. :wub:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:heart: :heart: :heart: I'm so in love with her already. Shiva would be so happy for you and her daddy, Tammi. 
I can't wait to hear all about Stuart's reactions. I am so happy for you all!!! Sue


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

oh, WOW! Tami, I dont know how I didnt see this wonderful thread earlier....*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! *Reina (what a beautiful name) is STUNNING!!! What a gorgeous little girl she is, I am so happy for you!!!! arty:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a beautiful little doll baby. Congratulations.
xoxoxoxol


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

tami *HUGS* she is beautiful :wub: i thought she was 6 months old or something around there. Aww im so happy for you *HUGS*. more pictures please!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Tami, I'm so happy for you - Reina :wub: is just gorgeous!! I have no doubt whatsoever that your Christmas will be great with those two little
fluff butts running around!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations, what a beautiful little girl :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yayyy Tami

She is gorgeous - wow !!!!!!!!!! now I know how tiny Stuart is - he really is tiny - so I can only imagine how much smaller Reina is - what a pretty name - I have a cousin Rina ..

I wish you many years of happiness - I know you're going to be a great mommy to her as you are to Stewie.

Merry Xmas and Happy Hannukah


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Congrats! She's truly a queen :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Congratulations she is a cutie!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

She is gorgeous and looks like she futs right in!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh she is absolutely gorgeous.!!! Congratulations. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I know what you mean by saying, now the family feels complete. Amazing that feeling...enjoy every moment.

Bless you for giving this beautiful girl a loving home.

Now you have two absolutely beautiful babies!!

So very happy for you!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Wishing you nothing but the best.
She is gorgeous, you must be soooooo excited :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Congratulations!! She is so CUTE!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulation! I'm so happy for you. 
Reina looks beautiful and makes a wonderful addition to your family. :wub: I can't wait to see more pictures.
Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh MY! She is GORGEOUS! ...and looks so sweet. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WOW! Reina is stunning!!!! Congrats Tami....both your babies are absolutely precious! :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm soooo happy for you!!! She is so pretty!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, you kept that a big secret, didn't you? Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh MY!! She is soooo beautiful! I'm thrilled for you!!!... and for her..she's made it to a fabulous home!!


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Reina is a beauty. I love her name! Congrats and Happy Holidays.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats Tami :aktion033: , she's a beautiful little girl.What a great Xmas surprise. I love retirees & would love to have another one.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Tammy I am sooooooooooooo happy for you :chili: :chili: I know how much your heart was hurting. :grouphug: :grouphug: She is beautiful and I hope she fits in well with your much loving family. Hugs to you friend.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Thank you all again soooo much! I am so happy, I have two beautiful and sweet babies sleeping near me - 1 on my lap and Reina tucked under my arm. We love our mornings in the big bed!

And....we had two successful potties in the potty box - last night and this morning - yay!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

How wonderful! Reina is an absolute beauty :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow, she's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Tami, Reina is beautiful. I can imagine how much this means to you.

Bless your heart. And congratulations!!!

I can't wait to meet her someday... :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm so happy for you Tami! She is darling! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tami, I am so happy for you. What a wonderful Christmas gift. Reina ia a beauty, she will help you with the holidays.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats, Tami! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Tami,

Congrats!! I know how much it meant to you to find your little girl :wub:

She is just beautiful. And I'm sure there's room for a little puppy later.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh :wub: she is really a beauty. I am so happy for you! I know Shiva knows you have room in your heart for ALL your malts. Reina sounds like she has a really sweet personality. Congrats.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Reina is adorable congrats! :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She is beautiful, and I'm sure she will live up to her name, lol!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh Tami I'm so happy for you! I had no idea you were looking. Where have I been! Head in sand or ____! Reina is just so lovely!! She has the sweetest face. It sounds like she and Stuart are getting along too. That is just marvelous!

I don't know Rag Tak....are they in CA? I'm have to Google. 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family, fur and skin!
Dee


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Tami, Reina is beautiful. I am so happy for you and your husband. I am happy for Reina too as she has found a wonderful home. Of course you will still miss Shiva and love her forever. She would be happy you have another baby girl to love in addition to her and to Stuart. She sounds like a sweet girl. Wishing you many years of nothing but happiness together. Have a wonderful, joy filled Christmas.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

oh.. she is GORGEOUS!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Congrats Tami! What a wonderful xmas present!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

She is _beautiful_ :wub: - congratulations on your new baby.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby...She is so beautiful!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, Congratulations!!! :aktion033: She is just darling!!! :wub: I am SO happy for you!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh she is a doll baby, you must be soooo happy.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow!!! She is beautiful!!! and so very lucky to have you for a Mom.

Cathy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations! She is absolutely stunning....enjoy every minute with her....and may you have many many happy healthy years together.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's a little doll. I'm glad she's not being bred again. She's so little!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Tami,

I am so happy for you. Reina is just gorgeous. I'm sure Stuie will enjoy having a playmate again. 
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 23 2008, 01:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691806


> Oh Tami! WOW! My first reaction was shock! I didn't know you were even looking - well, who isn't ALWAYS looking ... but oh heck, you know what I mean! And then *HAPPINESS*! :wub:
> 
> Reina is a beauty!! :wub: Congratulations! I know you wouldn't have made this decision lightly! I hope you all have many, MANY happy years together!!! :wub:[/B]



Ditto!!! You were holding out on us. She is adorable!!!! I'm so happy for you. :grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

She is gorgeous. I am so happy for you (and just a little envious as well). God bless.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Thanks again everyone, I am just falling in love with this little sweetie. And I feel so lucky that Kathy entrusted her to us and wanted to give her a wonderful home while she was young and after only 2 litters. I can't believe how happy I am, we have a beautiful, little champion, CH. Ragtaks King Ransoms Reina :wub2: :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

What a wonderful Christmas surprise! I am so happy for you! How is Stewie adjusting to her? Also how do you pronounce her name? (I have a thing about reading names right lol)


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She is beautiful!!! :wub: Congratulations to the new edition to your family.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Dec 23 2008, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692345


> Thanks again everyone, I am just falling in love with this little sweetie. And I feel so lucky that Kathy entrusted her to us and wanted to give her a wonderful home while she was young and after only 2 litters. I can't believe how happy I am, we have a beautiful, little champion, CH. Ragtaks King Ransoms Reina :wub2: :wub2: :wub2:[/B]


Oh, she must be out of Showboat's King Ransom, then? Kathy is great. 

Tami,

I am so happy for you and your DH. I almost missed this post and I am thrilled that I didn't. Isn't it amazing how healing these guys are? I feel like the ones I have lost have opened my heart wider for the ones that followed. 

Enjoy your holiday! I know it will be full of kisses and cuddles. 

Carina


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, she is absolutely stunning!! :wub: 

Congrats on your new addition!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Congrats! She is a beauty! Wishing you both a long healthy life together!! :wub:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Reina's gorgeous - just exquisite! :wub2: :wub: Charlie looks really happy there with her, too. Hugs to you and the family.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm so happy for you Tami! Congratulations, she is beautiful!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS TAMI!!!! She is a very beautiful little girl. 

Tina


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

yay :yahoo: congratulations. she is gorgeous :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

What a sweet face she has! Congratulations to your new addition!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

oh Tami she is just gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------

